# ipod avec fiat 500



## yoann_l (29 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai branché mon ipod sur le port usb de ma fiat 500, il reconnait mon ipod, lit la musique mais je ne peux pas choisir les morceaux ! 

Quand je le branche mon ipod affiche "ne pas deconnecter" et je n'ai plus accès à mes répertoires.

Est ce que quelqu'un aurait une solution?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (29 Mars 2008)

Essaye de voir si ce n'est pas le poste qui prend le relais sur les commande de l'iPod. 

Généralement, quand l'iPod est connecté en USB, il n'est pas source audio, mais source de fichier. Le poste va chercher les playlists, et c'est depuis le poste que tu dois changer la musique en cours de lecture... l'iPod deviens une vulgaire clef USB.

Pour pouvoir continuer de garder le contrôle depuis ton iPod, il faudrait brancher une prise jack là où tu met normalement tes écouteurs. 


Enfin, c'est comme ça sur mon poste.


----------

